# They are here!!



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

They are fairly small birds and the female is just as big as mine..the male is kinda tiny. They also have small crests, but luckily Alex is a big girl and has a very nice crest.
It also appears the hen is split to pied..Not sure what to name her yet. I was thinking "storm", but I don't like how it rings.
The male looks like he is split to WF and pied.. His name is "Archie". 
Both have tiny tick marks on the back of their heads..not sure if you'll see it in the pics.


To my surprise they were playing with the toys as soon as I got them in the cage..5 minutes and a bloody hand later haha. They ate and drank.
I have hope Archie may be tame one day (even though he bites VERY hard) as he seems very curious and comes up to me when I talk to him..He even nibbled on my nose, but once he sees a hand he freaks out, but that is how Alex is. The female won't even come near me.
They are all cuddled up together now..I wish I got a picture of that. Its so cute!

Here they are in all their glory...except Archie has no tail! LOL
Since it was pulled directly out and not broken, they should begin growing back right away, right?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are gorgeous! I can see what you mean about the size difference. He should get his tail feathers back soon enough, too!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

They look like they are young birds. The males face is still changing. 

I would keep an eye on his right eye, it looks like it might flair up on him. Most likely it got irrated during the shipping and stress.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Gorgeous birds!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks!



srtiels said:


> They look like they are young birds. The males face is still changing.
> 
> I would keep an eye on his right eye, it looks like it might flair up on him. Most likely it got irrated during the shipping and stress.


Yeah, they are young. The male is younger than I thought he was. I am waiting for an exact age.. The female is about 11 months old.
Is there anything special I should do for him to make him less stressed or for his eye?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Just keep an eye on it. if you see him rubbing it on his shoulder check to make sure the shoulder is clean so that he does not irrate the eye. If the eye gets wet looking you can use some saline (contact lens solution) to clean the shoulder and around the eye.

If you have any Brewers yeast you can sprinkle some of it on anything they will eat for a few days. That will help alleviate the stress from shipping.

Since he is young he may have been molting and some dander was loose in the carrier, enough to irratate the eye.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry to barge in on your thread Cheryl, but what does Brewers yeast do? I thought that yeast in a bird's digestive tract was harmful as it can cause infection? Why is Brewers yeast different? If anyone knows I would like to know.  Susanne why does his eye look irritated? Just curious, and I would like to learn what to look out for


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Belinda...I noticed when I enlarge the pix that the lower eyelid was exposing some tissue. it could be just the shape of the eye, and the bird has hound-dog type eyes. BUT, if so these type of eyes are also very senitive to any type of airbourne irratants like dust dander.

Brewers Yeast is a supplement. Just because you read the word yeast does not mean that it is bad. The yeast in the body is a total different type of organism and not the same as the supplement. As a supplement it contains many of the water soluble nutrients, choline, amino acids, and other nutrients that are beneficial to a bird under stress. This tells a little about Brewers Yeast: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/eating-droppings.html

This explains what yeast is: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/yeast-problems-with-babies.html


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Beautiful birdies.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so gorgeous  it didnt take long for luckys tail to grow back (she still my lucky duck)


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, they're gorgeous! So what are their exact mutations? The hen's cheeks are so pale!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

They are both Pastelfaces. 
The female is split to recessive silver and pied also..I also won't be surprised if she is split to WF.
The male is split to recessive silver..and it looks to be pied and whiteface. He may also be split to pearl..we just have to wait and see!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

cant wait to see more pics of them


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll definitely post more..especially when his tail grows out. I'm thinking about changing his name LOL. Usually I'm good at picking out names, but now I am just doubting everything I think of..suggestions would be great. 

These might help generate ideas..
The male:
*Seems very curious and sweet..he is just scared of hands. It looks like he wants to get to know me, but isn't totally trusting. He'll listen when I talk to him and whistle and will even come up to me.

The female:
Constantly "chirping" and won't even come near me. She is more reserved than the male. She show's no curiosity or interest, but is very loving to the male..she preens him a lot.

Both are parent raised aviary birds.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I waited long enough till they were hungry and placed seed on my hand and yep it worked even with my scared budgies (Tweety & Dobby) *He he nasty aint i*


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Such pretty birds


----------

